# executive leisure battery removel



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

hi all out there, can any one tell me the best way of removing the leisure battery from under the drivers seat .
thanks Wickerman.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

User Name said:


> hi all out there, can any one tell me the best way of removing the leisure battery from under the drivers seat .
> thanks Wickerman.


Would you please tell us who you are because your invading someone else´s territory with that name.

Are you User name or Wickerman, this is all very confusing


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I had my name hijacked this morning by the same person.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have reported a couple posted in your name Drew and a few of User Names posts so now we´ll see what happens.

I thought for a few days something strange was going on with this* User Name.*

He has also posted under the name of Blazer_oner it seems
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/58-explorer-group/224474-new-fiat-calopyso-compass.html#post2829698

and maybe even under Joe Taylor
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/21-newcomers/225330-joe.html

Its all very strange.


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

i do apologise for invading someones territory, new at this game. wickerman


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

User Name said:


> i do apologise for invading someones territory, new at this game. wickerman


It seems you have somehow got muddled in with Drew, how we have no idea, I have reported some of your posts and hopefully they will be able to separate you.
Do you also post as *Joe Taylor *and *Blazer_oner* because you seemed to be answering for them in the threads I pointed out above.????

I thought in one thread you called yourself Andy?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

@VS_Admin please investigate this user name mix up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There is a blatant security issue here, probably not intentional, but what is described above is very weird

I see no reason not to answer the questions though, which of themselves are valid, and serve to provide information to the whole membership.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> There is a blatant security issue here, probably not intentional, but what is described above is very weird
> 
> I see no reason not to answer the questions though, which of themselves are valid, and serve to provide information to the whole membership.


As to an answer, as I've never had one under the seat I'll give it a bump.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sincerest apologies, forgot to answer this morning, not knowing which van you have, access is the only difficulty, unless they butchered the seat base, on a Ducato van you just need to remove the seat from the base, you'll need a T40 Torx key/socket there are two horizontal at the front of the seat, push the seat right back to see them easily, then push the seat all the way forward to access the ones in the seats sliding rail, when you get to the last one be careful, as these seat are incredibly heavy.

The actual seat has been removed here, but it makes pointing to the bolts you need to take out better, I prefer to take put the whole thing sliders and all, refitting is so much easier and the weight difference is negligible.


----------

